
List of Tech Salaries Shared Anonymously by Men to Help Fix Gender Pay Gap - dsr12
https://twitter.com/jackiehluo/status/971880060096401408
======
montenegrohugo
What I take away from this list is the huge difference between pay in the bay
area and pay outside of it. The gap is staggering. People with 5 years
experience (and presumably a great education) earning 300k$, whilst most
people outside of SF earn close to 100$k (even with 19!!! years of
experience).

At the same time I also wouldn't take this sample as representative, as the
people providing their (anonymous) salary could be either lying or self-
selecting(i.e. more people with high salaries report their income, or
viceversa)

